# Upgrading from coach to sleeper



## MDRailfan (Feb 26, 2019)

We have bought 2 coach tickets on the Silver Star home(going down already have a roomette). We paid in points. If we wanted to upgrade to a roomette again, could we pay the additional points to do that and would we lose points(that we used for the 2 coach seats) from the change of coach to sleeper?


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 26, 2019)

You would just pay the additional points for the room.


----------



## cubeguide (Feb 26, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> You would just pay the additional points for the room.


Just like cpotisch said, I think you would have to pay additional points.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 26, 2019)

cubeguide said:


> Just like cpotisch said, I think you would have to pay additional points.


I'm saying that he just has to pay the premium (what a sleeper costs in total minus what he paid), and doesn't forfeit what he's spent.


----------



## MDRailfan (Feb 27, 2019)

Let me further explain...I have two coach tickets, wanted to combine and get a roomette. Both coach tickets were paid by points, my wife paid for hers and I paid for mine seperately. Can we combine both ticket points and pay the difference in points? or would one of us loose points by doing this. I thought there was a service fee of 10% in points.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 27, 2019)

Guest MDRailfan said:


> Let me further explain...I have two coach tickets, wanted to combine and get a roomette. Both coach tickets were paid by points, my wife paid for hers and I paid for mine seperately. Can we combine both ticket points and pay the difference in points? or would one of us loose points by doing this. I thought there was a service fee of 10% in points.


Oh, I see. Yeah you’ll have to pay the 10% fee and cancel one of the coach tickets. There’s no way to merge two different coach reservations into one sleeper reservation.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Feb 27, 2019)

The best way to figure it all our is to call AGR and ask. I’ve found that calling later in the evening produces agents that really know what they are doing and are able to work with you as much as possible .


----------



## denmarks (Feb 28, 2019)

The cost of a roomette is in addition to the coach tickets. The total price is the cost for 1 or 2 people in coach and a separate price for a single roomette. Roomette cost is independent of the number of passengers in it. You do lose the actual coach seats.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 28, 2019)

denmarks said:


> The cost of a roomette is in addition to the coach tickets. The total price is the cost for 1 or 2 people in coach and a separate price for a single roomette. Roomette cost is independent of the number of passengers in it. You do lose the actual coach seats.


Nope. They have two separate coach reservations, and they both need to be ticketed in a sleeper (otherwise one will be stuck in coach while the other enjoys the room solo), so they have to cancel one ticket and turn the other into a Roomette res for the two of them.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 28, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Nope. They have two separate coach reservations, and they both need to be ticketed in a sleeper (otherwise one will be stuck in coach while the other enjoys the room solo), so they have to cancel one ticket and turn the other into a Roomette res for the two of them.


Unless of course, a they find a good agent to convert one of the coach reservations to an "open sleeper" reservation.


F900ElCapitan


has the best answer. Call AGR!


----------



## denmarks (Mar 4, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Nope. They have two separate coach reservations, and they both need to be ticketed in a sleeper (otherwise one will be stuck in coach while the other enjoys the room solo), so they have to cancel one ticket and turn the other into a Roomette res for the two of them.


I was just giving general information. Their specific problem has been addressed.


----------

